# Can a Eldar become a Daemon Prince?



## EldarMarine (Dec 12, 2011)

I was thinking about Slanneesh and The Eye of Terror. So Can Eldar become Daemon Princes? Well If they GO into battle with the Avatar of Khaine , Khaine is practically a Khorne Idle as hes a god of war so That could point to Khorne and Khorne is Enemy Of Slanneesh Any possibilitys?


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, Khaine is not so much a khorne idle as he is a fraction of another god entirely. So I can understand your logic as they are parallels but entirely seperate. Well just wait for CotE or Serpion to come along and tell you how I know nothing (trust me it always happens and they are always right) but I think there is no connection between Khaine and Khorne. Eldar would definitly never gain favour with khorne as khorne is chaotic and chaos spends its entire time taking the souls of Eldar and torturing them for eternity by consuming them rather than investing power in Eldar. 

What I meant to say was that to become a daemon prince, a chaos entity has to invest some considerable amount of its energies into your being. Which just does not happen to Eldar and none of the major chaos powers would ever do it. Maybe its possible some greater unaligned daemon would decide it would be an amazing idea to sort of combine its essence to an Eldar soul somehow before slaanesh got his hands on it and made some kind of daemon prince Eldar, but I do not see that stopping Slaanesh consuming it and I also do not see it happening at all. 

Man I am just terrible at forming my opinion and translating it. I need to work on this, but it won't stop me posting this poor excuse for a reply!!!!


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

I wouldn't be all that surprised if a few Slaanesh daemon princes are in fact eldar, considering they are responsible for his awakening/birth. Usually the fluff does state that Slaanesh devours their souls, but there could be exeptions, I suppose?


----------



## EldarMarine (Dec 12, 2011)

Mmm... Slaanesh Daemon Princes probably do have eldar in their Ranks. But Tzeentch is like the Pysker Chaos god and being the Eldar are practically the most Pysker based army in Warhammer 40k. It stands to reason that they should be Prime suspects for Daemon Princes of Tzeentch. One of the Eldar gods (Forget what shes called) was stolen by Nurgle and taken back to his Palace so he can test his latest Diseases on her. Maybe more connections? But with Khorne you would think that it would be the SImpelest. An Exarch is a Priest of Khaine. THeir Practically Berserking Sgts. Theres gotta be A connection between Chaos Gods (Other than Slaanesh ) and Eldar. Just imagine Like Plague Wraithlords and Khorne Striking Scorpions.

EDIT: Plus Only Slaanesh steals and Tortures eldar souls according to the Codex and thats the reason for soulstones. + Harlequins anything or is the Laughing god Protecting them from everything there?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Not as far as we know. Remember the eldar consider themselves the guardians against chaos, not embracing its ideals

But khaine is in no way related to khorne. 

There is an example of a fantasy High elf becoming a deamon prince though


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Khaine is the god of martial skill. Khorne is the god of slaughter. That's why devotees of khaine (aspect warriors) go into a trance essentially and use an alternate persona ,that is stuffed in a little box in the back of their mind most of the time, to fight while khornates go insane. There is really a part of the eldar mind that _is_ khaine and when that part of the mind grows too big they need to let it control them for a while to purge it so they can go on living normally. That act of purging the khanite thoughts from their minds feeds khaine. 

There could be eldar daemon princes in theory but their souls are so tasty that chaos can't resist devouring them as quickly as they can so the odds of an eldar being exposed to chaos and not being eaten for so long as to turn into a prince are quite low. It's like putting a piece of candy in front of a little kid and expecting him not to gobble it down as soon as he gets a chance.


----------



## EldarMarine (Dec 12, 2011)

So the chance of it happening is so slim it probably would never happen? Not even with Tzeentch since dosen't he have like giant Scheme's so he might like plan forward for it? Without the Eldar wanting to? So if not a Daemon Prince what about a lesser Daemon for example Nurgle. Nurgle has Nurgles rot to bring forth Plague bearers so if they become a plauge bearer then may they become a Daemon prince Unwilliiningly?


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Samules said:


> *Khaine is the god of martial skill. Khorne is the god of slaughter.
> *
> There could be eldar daemon princes in theory but their souls are so tasty that chaos can't resist devouring them as quickly as they can so the odds of an eldar being exposed to chaos and not being eaten for so long as to turn into a prince are quite low. It's like putting a piece of candy in front of a little kid and expecting him not to gobble it down as soon as he gets a chance.


Your completely wrong with that first point. Khorne govern's martial skill as well as slaughter, its just a different aspect of the same sorts of emotions.

I would howver say your spot on with the second point. Even the most basic Eldar burns brightly in the Warp, all manner of entities would love to feast on them.

But ... Slaanesh has a complete monopoly on their souls. That isn't to say he always gets every single one (Tzeentch, Nurgle and perhaps Khorne, could all snag a few), but since the awakening of Slaanesh their souls have been forfeit to She Who Thirst. 

Its Slaanesh that is constantly leeching the Dark Eldar, and it is Slaanesh that the Eldar spirit stones protect against (as well as Chaos in general probably). 



vipertaja said:


> I wouldn't be all that surprised if a few Slaanesh daemon princes are in fact eldar, considering they are responsible for his awakening/birth. Usually the fluff does state that Slaanesh devours their souls, but there could be exeptions, I suppose?


Actually _First Heretic_ tells us that the Eldar rejected Slaanesh upon his awakening once they realised the horror that they had created.

But the Liber Chaotic gives a much better overall interpretation, as it states:

_At these words, two in every three of the multitude gathred there prostrated themselves at His feet, praising Him as one of their One True Lord, adoring him asthey had no other before. The Prince of Delight Smiled upon them and took their souls into His embrace, ten thousand times ten thousand, and kissed them each and every one.

....

Then turning to the throng that had not thrown themselves at His feet, the Prince of Delight said: "Through the souls of your brothers and sister I take My place as forth amongst the Three: through their pleasure I ascend my throne"._


So basically, if we tranfer this to the 40k universe, its an interesting interpretation of how the multitude of Eldar were consumed by the Deity that they themselves had spawned. Did they gladly share his embrace, or did they recoil in horror?

It doesn't especially matter because they are Slaanesh's alone. They are cursed for creating it, and so I would doubt that they can recieve Its gifts of an immortality of service, because why would he elevate things he already possesses?

Humans are corrupted and brought to the service of Slaanesh, all Eldar are already His. Slaanesh views the Eldar as a wine connoisseur views wine, as a delicacy to be savoured, enjoyed, but most of all devoured. Not as something which should be elevated into His service. 

So no there really shouldn't be any Eldar Daemon Princes, in fact of all the races, it would be the Eldar that the Gods and Daemons (especially Slaaneshi ones) love to torment and toy with.

Hope that helps answer your question.


----------



## jamierobinson94 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that the whole Khaine being an Aspect of Khorne things is only applicable to fantasy.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

@Cegorach, you know nothing dide. Nice try though.  (j/k) 

D-A-C, jamie is right, the liber chaotica is a WHF oriented piece of lore. Only a few parallels can be drawn if any at all but it is insightful. 


On the topic at hand, there are ZERO canon examples of Eldar Daemon Princes. However Eldar are not immune to corruption, as hinted in _Path of the Warrior_ and _Path of the Seer._ 

So, it may be technically possible, but it would require another Chaos God wresting control of the (probably unwilling) soul in question from Slaanesh. 


In my view, none too likely.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

I'm not sure where but I seem to remember Khorne battling Slaanesh for possession of the god of murder's essence or whatever and winning him. I read it on both lexeicanum (yeah I know) and wikia 4ok (a bit better but still I know) but I know it's in someone codex.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

An Eldar soul is far too high a prize for slannesh, he would choose soul over minion every time. Plus giving more power to an Eldar would be risky, has a bit of god & satan vibe about it


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

jamierobinson94 said:


> I'm pretty sure that the whole Khaine being an Aspect of Khorne things is only applicable to fantasy.


Not necessarily. The story goes. that when Slaanesh was consuming ll of the Eldar gods in the moments after His birth, Khorne stepped in and battled Slaanesh for possession of Khaine, who Khorne felt was His by right.

They tugged and pulled Khaine like a ragdoll before coming to some form of bargain, at which point Khaine was dropped, shattering into hundreds of pieces in the material realm. These pieces (or shards) are what forms avatars of Khaine.



Serpion5 said:


> @Cegorach, you know nothing dide. Nice try though.  (j/k)
> 
> D-A-C, jamie is right, the liber chaotica is a WHF oriented piece of lore. Only a few parallels can be drawn if any at all but it is insightful.


Not true. I might have quoted from the WHF part, but there are two parts entitled, _Praetorians of the Pleasure God_ and _Echoes of the Birth_ which are specific to 40k.

_Echoes of the Birth_ has this to say:

_For their terrible crime of creating Him, from then and ever after, the Eldar would belong to Slaanesh. Their actions and beliefs had given Him potential, but their souls had given Him form and presence, and in death their souls were His to consume as he pleased._

Like I said Slaanesh views Eldar souls as a delicacy to be enjoyed and consumed, rather than something which should be elevated into his service.

Humans do not start off belonging to Slaanesh, he must first corrupt them, and if a few grow powerful and serve Slaanesh and his edicts to such a degree, they are gifted with the cursed blessing of Daemonhood. 

Humans (and other races of course) are external to Slaanesh's power, they add to it, Eldar on the other hand, are intricately bound up in Slaanesh from the get go. They are all living on borrowed time, every last one of them, so the only thing that awaits them is either entombment in a spirit stone, or being devoured by Slaanesh.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Interesting there D-A-C. 

I have not read the liber as thoroughly as I should have, I will recheck this. 


But it does seem to solidify the idea that there are no eldar daemon princes because Slaanesh would rather consume them.


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

Ah, D-A-C seems to have a pretty definitive answer. The liber chaotica does indeed have a say about matters 40k and I know of the eldar section. Time for me to read that again.


----------



## EldarMarine (Dec 12, 2011)

So Nurgle's rot isn't possible against the eldar?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I believe an Eldar could be a daemon prince. Because when an individual turns into a daemon prince, its soul and essence still belongs to it's god.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

EldarMarine said:


> So Nurgle's rot isn't possible against the eldar?


Good question, I've heard that Isha being a prisoner in the Gardens of Nurgle develops cures for the diseases to protect her children.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Can a Eldar become a demon prince? In short yes. Any mortal that has a connection to the warp and serves chaos in ways which are most unspeakable and horrible can achieve demon hood under the proper circumstances. Eldar are no exclusion, and if so that would be fucking retarded.

Now then, I am quoting this from RelicForums from the user Andkat. He has a really good point about chaos eldar which in turn has massive relevance to the subject at hand:



> Why, precisely, would Slaanesh opt to devour loyal, amusing, and productive slaves? While Slaanesh naturally seeks out and preys upon the souls of untainted Eldar, one that has fully dedicated itself to the Prince of Pleasure will not necessarily suffer the logical maximum extension of Slaanesh's ravenous appetite. After all, Eldar are very psychologically sophisticated, psychically vibrant, and emotionally promising beings, and many may have very formidable prospects as Champions and servants. That is not to say that such a creature might not be motivated, punished, tormented, or haunted by the promise or the incidence of Slaanesh's insatiable psychic hunger, but a being that maintains the favor of a Dark God is not likely to instantaneously suffer psychic annihilation. Not to mention that the Eldar perspective on Slaanesh coupled with their aforementioned psychic and mental properties makes them quite ideal as sources of amusement for the Great Powers and their appropriately inclined Daemonic subordinates. I distantly recall a piece of fluff communicating that Slaanesh deliberately ressurected some of the Eldar that perished during the Birth out of a desire to maintain them as amusing slaves and playthings.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Well if you read their fluff through the psychic abiliities they created a dark eldar god so if the Dark eldar stopped trying to not use their psychic abilites(from their codex) then they worshipped that dark eldar god then it is very possible for a dark eldar. I dont see a eldar that is all about restraint becoming one but a dark eldar 100% posible in my mind if the setting is right.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Arhra turned to Chaos didn't he, he got the 'The fallen Phoenix who burns with the dark light of Chaos' tag line anyway. So if Eldar can fall to Chaos then Chaos can elevate them as well. Their souls upon death might belong to Slaanesh but there's nothing to stop a Chaos God empowering a living mortal, they might even do it to annoy Slaanesh, granting immortality to an Eldar so that Slannesh can not consume his soul.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Arhra turned to Chaos didn't he, he got the 'The fallen Phoenix who burns with the dark light of Chaos' tag line anyway. So if Eldar can fall to Chaos then Chaos can elevate them as well. Their souls upon death might belong to Slaanesh but there's nothing to stop a Chaos God empowering a living mortal, they might even do it to annoy Slaanesh, granting immortality to an Eldar so that Slannesh can not consume his soul.


This is true. If I was a Chaos God, I would try to convert as many eldar as I could just to piss that sick bastard Slaanesh off.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Would Slaanesh rather consume their souls or ascend them to become incredibly powerful minions (being a _"a great asset to the Dark Gods"_)? Well the two are not mutually exclusive, the vast majority of Eldar souls can be consumed (as nearly all of the remaining Eldar race do not worship Slaanesh or Chaos) whilst a handful of Eldar (a theoretical minority who do embrace Slaanesh or Chaos) could strive to achieve daemonhood. But even then, achieving daemonhood would still mean that the soul in question would essentially belong to their Chaos patron. So whether Slaanesh would simply consume an Eldar soul or ascend it to daemonhood doesn't really matter, it still belongs to Slaanesh either way.

In direct answer to the question, yes it is theoretically plausable. The blessing of Daemonhood is certainly not restricted to mankind anyway.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

This reminds me of an arguement I had back in my D&D days, our DM refused to believe that a single half-fiend would not be evil, just because the book says that they are all evil, same goes for other creatures in the books too.

Chaos can touch anything regardless of what race it is, well maybe not a Necron, but anyhow, I wouldn't call this impossible just improbable, an Eldar can turn to Chaos just as any other mortal could, but seeing how it is ingraved within them to resent it, its just an unlikely scenario, however the possibility does exist and therfore you have your answer.

We are talking about a fictional universe where in many ways the writers left unanswered questions for us to fill in the gaps, so almost anything we think of can happen, such as the whole idea of fallen GK, the book says there has never been a recorded case of it, but that still doesn't mean it has never happened.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> Not necessarily. The story goes. that when Slaanesh was consuming ll of the Eldar gods in the moments after His birth, Khorne stepped in and battled Slaanesh for possession of Khaine, who Khorne felt was His by right.
> 
> They tugged and pulled Khaine like a ragdoll before coming to some form of bargain, at which point Khaine was dropped, shattering into hundreds of pieces in the material realm. These pieces (or shards) are what forms avatars of Khaine.


The Eldar and Chaos books have conflicting writings on this and they have equal reason to lie so there is no canon answer on this.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just of the top of my head, there can't be any followers of Khorne from either the Eldar or Dark Eldar, mainly due to the fact that all Eldar and Dark Eldar have some level of psychic ability, thus distrusted by Khorne who hates psychic abilities.

Look at the World Eaters they systematically tracked down and killed off their Librarians and Chaplains and purged themselves of anyone who had psychic abilities.


----------



## DelValle (Apr 22, 2011)

All right, my question is can Eldar through service and worship of another Chaos power shield them from Slaneesh? Or are they so inextricably intertwined with She Who Thirsts to serve another God?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

DelValle said:


> All right, my question is can Eldar through service and worship of another Chaos power shield them from Slaneesh? Or are they so inextricably intertwined with She Who Thirsts to serve another God?


My understanding is that any race is suseptable to the influences of Chaos, so i can see how the Eldar would fall under the spell of Slaanesh or the other pantheon of Chaos gods except for Khorne.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> Just of the top of my head, there can't be any followers of Khorne from either the Eldar or Dark Eldar, mainly due to the fact that all Eldar and Dark Eldar have some level of psychic ability, thus distrusted by Khorne who hates psychic abilities.
> 
> Look at the World Eaters they systematically tracked down and killed off their Librarians and Chaplains and purged themselves of anyone who had psychic abilities.


Actually, the dark eldar's psychic abilities have all but atrophied over generations of strict avoidance of that talent. If we are going to assume corruptibility then Khornate eldar should not be out of the question. 



DelValle said:


> All right, my question is can Eldar through service and worship of another Chaos power shield them from Slaneesh? Or are they so inextricably intertwined with She Who Thirsts to serve another God?


I can see it becoming a struggle in some cases. If I were to guess, it would depend on which god was in a greater position of power at the time.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

Can an Eldar become a Deamon Prince?

Well there is proof of an Eldar Farseer falling pray to Chaos and becoming possessed by a Greater Deamon of Tzeentch so I would say if this is possible then yes….

Ok I know I am going to be asked for a quote on this one so looked through my old White Dwarfs to find where I had seen this before and was in WD280 April 2003 (yes I looked through a Hell of a lot of WD to find this lol)

The case in question is a Battle Report between Eldar and Grey Knights to show case of the latest release of the GK at the time, and they came up with some fluff around a Deamon that was controlling/ spreading evil in a sector of space and that is possessed the soul of a Eldar Farseer (who later turns into the Greater Deamon in question)

I know that this is not a full fluff/ story etc…… but it is still part of the 40K universe itself, and shows that even the Eldar are not proof against all the forces of Chaos and can become corrupted by the taint, no matter how it comes to pass….

On a side note, I didn’t really like this idea, as I always liked the idea of Eldar being protected by the taint of Chaos due to the Soul Stones they wear as they act as a kind of shield to the powers of Chaos, although if they were to become damaged/ taken off then the Eldar could be seen by Chaos


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

There are individuals among the Eldar that are immune to the corruption of Chaos supposedly. 

They are called the White Seers, and they are the ones who tend the Black Library.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

I think that's from "Path of the Seer" by Gav Thorpe if I remember correctly?

Well that's what I have been told by some friends anyway  have not got round to that one yet, or the other ones from the series, am too caught up in the HH ones at the moment :grin:

Still this only goes to show more that not all Eldar are proof againt the taint of Chaos, as if they have to say "This Specific" Eldar is immune to the taint of Chaos then the rest still are "depending on the individual after all"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Indeed. The White Seers appear in _Path of the Warrior_. I actually don't recall them in _Seer_, but I may be simply forgetting a piece of the book. :scratchhead:


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

I might be wrong  as I said I have not read them yet, am just going off memory of what a friend told me lol


----------

